# QL5 Course at CFMSS



## army_fonz (26 Dec 2006)

Greetings. One of my troops is going to be going on their QL5 Medic Crse (reg) at CFMSS in May 07. Does anyone know any of the instructors or DS for this course. If so give me the lowdown, this kid is very nervous, and maybe I can give him some advice to follow, so he can pass and keep his arse out of trouble. Thanks.  ???


----------



## Armymedic (26 Dec 2006)

And you are?


----------



## Donut (26 Dec 2006)

Good Question.

What's all this then?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Dec 2006)

This is a troll who can't decide what rank or trade he is and so......................WHOOOOOSH!!!


----------



## Armymedic (26 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> This is a troll who can't decide what rank or trade he is and so......................WHOOOOOSH!!!



Yep, pretty sad. Most Reg F Sgts know at least 1 NCO instructor in Borden. After all, the primary reason you do the 6A in Borden is for "networking".


----------



## medicineman (26 Dec 2006)

I know alot of people there - in fact I see them pretty much every day.  And yes, some of them I'd met previously on my 5C/6A course as well...

MM


----------



## HCA123 (26 Dec 2006)

Not to mention that in my experience (ie: the five from my platoon who will be attending the QL5A crse in January) - the quality of soldier that would be going on a QL5A reg force medic course would not be someone who would be a 'nervous' type to fail this course. Maybe for a QL3 crse a new medic would be nervous about what awaits him/her - however there is a line-up at my unit of people who want this 5's course and no one is a 'kid', they are all experienced medics who are kean to have this important career course. Not to mention the work-up training they've been doing in the clinics around base (physio, CDUs, etc). What this joker/impersanator does is almost undermine the credibility of the type of soldier that is doing this course. If someone is a 'kid' and needs to have their butt looked after - than they shouldn't be on a course like this... period.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Dec 2006)

Hey. Who let the HCA Lt talk?   ;D


----------



## HCA123 (27 Dec 2006)

You don't appreciate junior officers spreading our 'vast knowledge' about everything and anything to the masses? I thought Sgt/WO's loved that... >


----------



## medicineman (27 Dec 2006)

Hmmm, hate to say it, I saw a few nervous people on the 5's that just finished.  Strangely, they looked alot like that about the same time the PA students did - just before and after exams.  Contrary to popular belief, not everybody thrives under academic pressure, no matter what quality of soldier or medic they are.

MM


----------



## HCA123 (27 Dec 2006)

I guess what I'm trying to get at is that the medics from my unit who are going on the course are happy they have the course because there is somewhat of a lineup to get on it. I was reacting to the comments that opened this thread in the way 'I felt' it downplayed the type of medic who is going on this course by someone who was described by the directing staff as being a phony and therefore doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. I honestly can't picture too many people who are going on this course/have done this course - that would be described as: "this kid is very nervous, and maybe I can give him some advice to follow, so he can pass and keep his arse out of trouble." Perhaps if the thread was opened by someone who was more credible and was worded differently I would have a different reaction. In the end, I doubt a QL3 medic going on a his/her 5's wouldn't have a supervisor or co-worker who wouldn't be able to give them a heads up on what to be prepared for. I don't know too many reg force QL3's working alone in the middle of nowhere with no other medical contacts???? 

It is obvious that the school in Borden is challenging students. Students might be nervous beforehand and/or during testing periods as each one of them has their own strengths - some are 'booksmart', others 'learn by doing', some may be more field oriented, some may be more clinical oriented - most find a balance - I think we all recognize that. I don't want it to appear that I think the 5's course is easy - I've heard the opposite - I just had a beef with the originator of this thread and the way it was written.

The PA program is another beast altogether and definitely takes a dedicated individual to complete. 2-years of intensive school/clinical work followed by the of title of 'VERY deployable' - not to mention the decision beforehand of even going ahead and starting the program - "do I remain a Sgt for my career" vs the demands of being a PA dilemma - tough stuff.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Dec 2006)

HCA123... come and see me when we get back to work and I'll try and help you out.


----------



## Southern Boy (4 Jan 2007)

Sounds like someone needs to keep your 'arse' out of trouble Fonz.


----------

